# 2.5 Custom Magnaflow Catback



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I had this was posted on a diff. forum, but some 2.5 owners might be interested here...


I just had a Magnaflow resonator installed with a new midpipe back to a Magnaflow muff. The sound inside the cabin is noticeable, but nothing that you couldn't handle on a 10 hour beach jaunt. I don't think anyone else who sat in the car before/after would notice a difference. With the windows down, you can hear a deeper, throatier tone. I went with a 6" diameter, 24" long resonator, and in hindsight, I would have used a 7"x 30" res. There is no sound of bees in a can; the note is 2 octaves lower.

I can really see a noticeable difference getting from 1k-5krpm. Much faster through the revs. When I post pictures later today/tonight, you can see the crinkle/crimped piece of pipe that sits just behind the muffler. Restricted like my grandmothers hearing with a Qtip in her ear. Also, I ordered the wrong dern can, so my 4 1/2" tip looks fricken huge. It will be changed, I just couldn't wait another 2 weeks and pay another $20 in shipping. You'll see what I mean when the pics come. 

For those concerned w/noise, don't be afraid. Just use a good resonator. Outside the car, thats a different story.


----------

